# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Extrusion Confusion

## BeefaloBart

I have a One Up with heated bed.  Just got the printer and finished building it today.  

How do I set the Home on this printer?  I removed the G28 code and put in G92 X0 Y0 Z0.  This and a few other changes let me print from where the hot ind is placed with a temp +5 lift then -5 drop to start printing.  But I want to know how to properly setup the Home feature when using Repetier so I can let the printer start from home then begin to print.

Extrusion Issue.  I cannot seem to get the tension right on the extruder tensioner to get the filament to extrude.  I tried first with the filament included with the printer, and also with a spool of Sainsmart black ABS.    The filament will feed at first then once it gets into the hot end, it gives a chipping sound from both the stepper gear not turning (its tight and on the flat for the set screw) or it just grinds at the filament and doesnt feed.

I have not hooked in the wires for the heated bed yet, and neither the starter PLA or the ABS is sticking to the basalt build platform, so I guess for now some painters tape is in order.  But with the extruder only squeezing out small amounts and almost none when at speed, I cannot print anything.

My Internet here sucks so I cannot get online for more than a minute at best of slow speeds.  In fact it dropped on me 3 times while writing this topic.  How do I fix my extrusion issues and how do I set the Home on my printer.

----------


## Terrance

I encountered something similar and found that the set screws on the extruder gear wear hitting and getting caught on other pieces in the housing.  I had to adjust the position of the extruder gear a little and use only the set screw on the flat side of the motor shaft.  Now the extruder seems to be working just fine with the manual controls.

I have a new problem, however, when trying to build something the filament comes out and doesn't stick to the platform, but rather gets dragged around by the extruder.  I've been playing around with the settings and so far the setting that seem to work best are temp=215C and extruder Z=0.5, but I'm still having problems.  Any suggestions?

----------


## BeefaloBart

I have come to my whits end on this printer.  Customer support has been quite helpful, but I cannot get this thing to print.

I got a new extruder assembaly from them, and it is solid and seems to be able to keep ok tension.  however I can only get about 2 inches of filament to run thru before it begins to chew up the filament and just stops extruding completely and thats where it ends.  The hot end is not clogged, and if I clear it, snap off the mangled filament, and feed it back in.  It does the same just extrudes a small amount of filament and just stops.  The gantry sags and is sitting almost a half inch low on the right side.  

I have begun the return process on amazon where I purchased the unit and have emailed customer support letting them know I am going to want a refund.

----------

